# Craftsman IPL's



## sunfisher (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok I have a Craftsman 26cc weedwacker
model #358.797120
serial #1F0903655
I need a piston ring for it but Sears has this machine listed as a "blower" on their website when I went to look for an IPL. Where can I get a ring?
THANKS
BRIAN


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

sunfisher said:


> Ok I have a Craftsman 26cc weedwacker
> model #358.797120
> serial #1F0903655
> I need a piston ring for it but Sears has this machine listed as a "blower" on their website when I went to look for an IPL. Where can I get a ring?
> ...


brian with the 358 # it is telling me it is a Poulan weedeater model with a craftsman name tag on it this is the thing poulan puts part #s on there parts look at your cylinder very closely there should be a # stamped on the cylinder somewhere with that # i can find out what model and part # that cylinder and what model it is on therefore can determine which ring 

it is thanks 
let me know what you find 

calvin


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Are you sure the model # isn't 358795120?


----------

